# Assaulted by the opinion lady...



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Kilo - some people just have closed minds - she cannot understand that the very food she was buying is pollinated by said "slaves" - kinda like the no drilling people - driving there cars to a demonstration - so where did the gas for your car come from - don't let it deter ya


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

Always nice to get an expert's opinion.

I guess, lol.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

But, Kilo, you are not paying those bees California _minimum wage_, are you? :lookout:




> Effective January 1, 2016, the minimum wage in California is $10.00 per hour.
> 
> http://www.dir.ca.gov/dlse/faq_minimumwage.htm


... so you must be keeping them as slaves! :ws:


----------



## Nugget Shooter (Mar 28, 2016)

I have had such "experts" rattle on at me in public places, but I have an off switch for that, she noticed she wasn't getting under my skin and rudely asked :are you even listening to me"? I said no...... Believe it or not she simply shut up.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow! I'll try that one. 

Graham - my bees are union members, so I pay them $39.45 per hour plus a huge benefit package - company housing, food, and medical.


----------



## Nugget Shooter (Mar 28, 2016)

sakhoney said:


> Kilo - some people just have closed minds - she cannot understand that the very food she was buying is pollinated by said "slaves" - kinda like the no drilling people - driving there cars to a demonstration - so where did the gas for your car come from - don't let it deter ya


Yeah hahahaha like the anti oil folks blocking ships with kayaks made from plastic...... clueless as cheese.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Nugget Shooter said:


> ...... clueless as cheese.


That's my next T-shirt - permission to plagiarize? :lpf:

I gotta go to work now, I'll check in on this thread again tonight. Have fun, and I'll go design a bee suit that protects one from bee stings and opinion stings...


----------



## Nugget Shooter (Mar 28, 2016)

kilocharlie said:


> That's my next T-shirt - permission to plagiarize? :lpf:


Absolutely.....


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Yikes Charlie, she sounded like a looney


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I always want to ask people like that about the chicken they had for dinner or the poor potatoes they ate for lunch. Don't you realize you are condemning the chickens to a horrible life just so you can eat them? and the potatoes, they have feelings too!


----------



## Western (May 29, 2016)

It's California, tell her they are "sanctuary" hives..


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

I just want to check your eyesight and judgement .. were is a picture of the nice looking young Lass


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I've heard two definitions of expert. One is anyone with a briefcase more than fifty miles from home. The other is it's a compound phonetic word; "ex" is a has been and a "spurt" is a drip under pressure.

Opinions are like some body parts - everybody has one. You should have agreed with her but then you'd both be wrong, oops


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

kilocharlie said:


> A nice-looking young lass ....


Ahhhhhh.............you were distracted! lol And, you are probably a nice guy. That's why she got that all in.

Don't give it another thought! You have already wasted time on it.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Did you notice if her basket contained meat, dairy, or any animal-derived products?

The "enslaved bee" thing is an argument generally associated with vegans.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yah, young lookin Lass on the outside but inside already messed up!
I once had a similar situation and one way view on their part. She said "....but I don't want the bees to suffered..."
So no beekeeping for her since that was her value and thinking. She's not a beekeeper either. I simply shut up and keeping my bees and honey all for myself.
Some ppl are just ignorant to the facts. And don't want to listen to others that might influence their psychology.
How can you educate these type of ppl? My conclusion is that you simply cannot!


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Just one of the many ways of "drinking from the trough of indignation" They want to appear superior and pick a subject the feels appears very noble and unassailable to be righteous and indignant about. They dont have to DO anything but appear indignant, unlike many other causes that would raise a sweat.

Holyier I than thou! No use wasting time trying to educate someone who will resist education at any cost.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I should take my photo after a days work. 
Nick Nolte mug shot hair doo, dirty, sweaty and stumbling along near the end of a long day. 

And exactly WHO is the slave? LOL


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

Bee Bliss said:


> Ahhhhhh.............you were distracted! lol And, you are probably a nice guy. That's why she got that all in.
> 
> Don't give it another thought! You have already wasted time on it.


Miley Cyrus - Giving You Up 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ym0I7P-Y57c


----------



## loghousebees (Jun 13, 2014)

Like you could chain them to the hive! I wonder if she knows bees can fly therefore defeating any attempt to enslave them? Every year I emancipate at least one swarm that I wish I could coax back to the beeyard, but they do have a mind of their own. When the accommodations do not suit them off they go!


----------



## ForestHillHoney (May 13, 2016)

Keep triggering the social justice warriors one at a time. Good on you for being civil, but there's nothing to say to someone who is so convinced in their ideology that their precious ears cannot listen to opposing schools of thought. Hopefully the people in ear shot of her diatribe realized she was ignorant to our craft.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Nugget Shooter said:


> ...... clueless as cheese.


Hey! What did cheese ever do to you? Don't compare cheese to those people. That's just mean.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Ha Ha good story!

"She "believes" that all bees should be "left natural", not kept as "slaves", that bee colonies should not be left close together, that moving bees to nectar / pollen flows is all wrong, that "stealing" honey should be a felony, that bee scientists are evil, that beekeepers are supporting monoculture cropping, that beekeepers are the cause of all bee death, etc., etc., etc".
This all sounds very vegan, probably what she is. To actually know all that, she must have done a little reading, probably at one of those vegan web sites, can be very convincing to the uneducated.


----------



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

Weird -- when I'm in a grocery line (or wherever) and tell somebody I'm buying sugar [or whatever] "for my bees", w/o fail the surrounding folks show lots of friendly interest, want to know some basics of beekeeping, if bees sting people regardless, etc, etc. Glad I've not run into a psycho like your experience!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

In West Virginia, when you buy several 25-lb sacks of sugar, people grin and give you a wink.

If you toss them into the back of the truck with 50 pounds of corn for the deer, they're pretty sure you're making 'shine.


----------



## Richard Cryberg (May 24, 2013)

Quite likely just another PETA terrorist. Those people think my dog would be better off dead than living with me. Based on how my dog behaves I do not think my dog shares that idea. Perhaps my dog is smarter than she is? I think that is quite likely. My dogs biggest gripe in life is I do not feed her enough dog treats for being a good girl and I leave her with my wife rather than letting her go for a car ride every time I run to town. More meat would be ok too. About 20% of her body weight a day I think is her opinion of ideal.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow. You house them, protect them, doctor them, build more housing for their relatives and even feed them if they're short, and all you ask for is some honey rent money. What was she talking about?
She probably drives a ugo to stop global warming too.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

The idealism of yoots. Wait till she has a husband and kids. That'll cure her.


----------



## Geno (Apr 23, 2015)

The Lass should return to the cave so that she will not damage the environment. She wants the bees to live naturally, hopefully the same for her. What was she doing in the grocery store, she is a hunter/gatherer by design, much like our Honeybees.


----------



## hudsoncreek (Jul 17, 2015)

I really don't like the slave idea either, .... that is until I put that honey on a warm biscuit.


----------



## lharder (Mar 21, 2015)

Beekeeping should be about symbiosis, mutual benefit.

But I'm thinking with all the introduced pests and diseases, we haven't done the bees much good lately.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I hope her view of the world works for her. Which most likely it will since the world she seems unable to see is busy taking care of all those pesky this is how it really works details.


----------



## Nugget Shooter (Mar 28, 2016)

Gumpy said:


> Hey! What did cheese ever do to you? Don't compare cheese to those people. That's just mean.


Hahahahaha I did not consider I may insult cheese with my comparison.... :lpf:


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Nugget Shooter said:


> clueless as cheese.


Gouda comparison.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Phoebee said:


> In West Virginia, when you buy several 25-lb sacks of sugar, people grin and give you a wink.
> 
> If you toss them into the back of the truck with 50 pounds of corn for the deer, they're pretty sure you're making 'shine.


And in some jurisdictions that could be Prima Facia evidence that you are brewing 'shine! You could have to prove that you're NOT running a still!


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

I have a short fuse when it comes to people like her. I can get really vulgar and make them wish they'd never started the conversation. :no:


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks to y'all for the support and the multiple ROFLMAO's. It's morning out here and I'm at McDonald's sitting next to 50 cheerleaders. I keep falling out of my seat with laughter. It's a great way to meet 50 cheerleaders. Again, Thank you all.

More T-Shirt ideas:

PETA terrorist - My opinion or the highway!

VEGAN University (= clueless as cheese, but with a pipe cleaner physique!)

ANTI-BEEKEEPER
(Stop, or I'll free your slaves)

Please feel free to add more public domain T-shirt slogans.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

I went into Walmart this spring and got all the 50 and 25 pounders they had - I got the look as well


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

You missed a chance to say invasive species. She would not have known which tirade to go off on.

I only raise "free Range bees".


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Hops - inform the ATF officer that the sugar is for the bees, the corn is for the deer and the trout farm. 

DON'T SHOW HIM THE STILL!
DON'T WEAR YOUR E.C. KRAUS T-SHIRT, nor your WHITE LABS T-shirt, nor any of your good ol' boy hats. And don't paint your car like the General Lee, and don't leave the dynamite duct taped to your arrows. Those are all dead give-aways.

The still is for the mead. Refine a batch up to 180 proof, then blend it back into regular mead to about 35% alcohol. Kill the yeast, re-clarify, and back sweeten to taste - on the dry side, but not completely


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

kilocharlie said:


> Hops - inform the ATF officer that the sugar is for the bees, the corn is for the deer and the trout farm.
> 
> DON'T SHOW HIM THE STILL!
> DON'T WEAR YOUR E.C. KRAUS T-SHIRT, nor your WHITE LABS T-shirt, nor any of your good ol' boy hats. And don't paint your car like the General Lee, and don't leave the dynamite duct taped to your arrows. Those are all dead give-aways.
> ...


and then run it through a room that once a shot of vermouth spilled on the rug, et voila! Honey martini!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've never gotten this, but apparently they think your bees are confined and can't leave...


----------



## bucksbees (May 19, 2015)

When I buy my sugar, I grab a box of Lipton Tea, when I get the look, I just say I really like my tea sweet. Never fails to crack a smile.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

and Kilo, just to get back on topic; nice looking or not, I might've asked her "are your fleas left natural or are they slaves?"
but, my ex wife hates me too.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Michael Bush said:


> I've never gotten this, but apparently they think your bees are confined and can't leave...


It's the vegan stance, if I'm not mistaken.

http://www.vegetus.org/honey/honey.htm


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Actually, my bees love going for a ride to a new nectar flow. You should see them attacking the Red Apple Aptenia this week. It looks like every flower has a honeybee.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

kilocharlie said:


> Actually, my bees love going for a ride to a new nectar flow. You should see them attacking the Red Apple Aptenia this week. It looks like every flower has a honeybee.


I hope those flowers are consenting, kilocharlie. :banana:


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

Phoebee said:


> In West Virginia, when you buy several 25-lb sacks of sugar, people grin and give you a wink.
> 
> If you toss them into the back of the truck with 50 pounds of corn for the deer, they're pretty sure you're making 'shine.


Thank you Phoebee! This made me laugh out loud! This happened to me, this spring. That fella really wanted my #, because he "likes moonshine". I had to tell him twice, that it was for bees. 

I didnt give it to him, he may have been a revenue agent. 
It'd probably not happen if I didn't look like an old *******.
Just for the record, pig pellets are very good, too. For when you make their slop, of course.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

crofter said:


> Just one of the many ways of "drinking from the trough of indignation" They want to appear superior and pick a subject the feels appears very noble and unassailable to be righteous and indignant about. They dont have to DO anything but appear indignant, unlike many other causes that would raise a sweat.
> 
> Holyier I than thou! No use wasting time trying to educate someone who will resist education at any cost.


:applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

jwcarlson said:


> I hope those flowers are consenting, kilocharlie. :banana:


These situations always make me recall a vegetarian friend, who told me he would not eat anything he could talk to. Evidently he even talked to fish. But I know people who talk to their plants, so that could get pretty dire.

And then there was the vegan friend who would eat meat. The cycling group was meeting for a snack after a ride, and one ordered some meat dish. The waiter reported that it was overcooked and they would have to throw it out and make a fresh batch. The vegan asked to be served the overcooked dish. He explained that he can eat meat as long as it would be otherwise thrown out, and did not order it fresh. That's a sharp contrast with vegetarianism. They'll eat dead slaves if they did not cause the death.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

There was a movement called, "Breatharians", that claimed one could reduce the need for food to nothing. I don't know how this was accomplished. 

Eventually practitioners would subsist on air alone. I fear for the longevity of stubborn practitioners! 😱 Bizarre eating habits and theories are common.

No , I did not make this up, I'm very sure it will be somewhere on the web.


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

On a vacation last year we visited a large petting zoo nature park in Nova Scotia. There are several ponds and many types of water fowl. 3or 4 kinds of swans and oddles of ducks. Thoudands of them oversl. As you walk through the there are pay feeders like gumball machines that sell feel you can toss to the birds. 

In the back of the park is a pond with no feeders, yet it has lots of ducks in it also. 

A woman with small children was lamenting and saddening her children over the fact the ducks in the back pond were mistreated and not feed all day. The kids were getting upset about what mom was saying. 

I took my older kids nearby them and said " I guess this is where the ducks come when they are full and want to chill out for a while after being feed by so many people. Afterall, they can walk or fly over, through or under these rail fences, like that one just did. "

The little kids just looked st their mom and said, "mom Its okay, those ducks can leave and go over to the other ponds!"

A little while later the park emp. In a buggie, came to the center pound to fill the main official feed stations, and all the thousands of ducks in the park came to one place as did the geese, and swans. Quite a sight and those previously sad kids were beeming. 

I habe also met a vegan who refuses to use honey due to animal cruelty issues. 

Sigh it takes all types.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

jadebees said:


> There was a movement called, "Breatharians", that claimed one could reduce the need for food to nothing. I don't know how this was accomplished.
> 
> Eventually practitioners would subsist on air alone. I fear for the longevity of stubborn practitioners! &#55357;&#56881; Bizarre eating habits and theories are common.
> 
> No , I did not make this up, I'm very sure it will be somewhere on the web.


Buddha tried this for a while, as one of the "ascetics" who fasted to the extreme, attempting to live on spiritual energy alone. Reportedly he found this unsatisfying. When a girl gave him a bowl of rice, he apparently concluded, "Naw, better to be a well-fed wise man."

Evidently ascetics still crop up from time to time, but for some reason the trend does not persist. Probably rather like the Shakers, who abstained from sex totally, so they didn't leave another generation.

http://www.biography.com/people/buddha-9230587#beyond-the-palace-walls


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

jadebees said:


> There was a movement called, "Breatharians", that claimed one could reduce the need for food to nothing. I don't know how this was accomplished.
> 
> Eventually practitioners would subsist on air alone. I fear for the longevity of stubborn practitioners! &#55357;&#56881; Bizarre eating habits and theories are common.
> 
> No , I did not make this up, I'm very sure it will be somewhere on the web.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inedia


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

jadebees said:


> There was a movement called, "Breatharians", that claimed one could reduce the need for food to nothing. I don't know how this was accomplished.


This was a very short-lived movement. Sadly, all the followers succumbed to starvation.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Jul 12, 2012)

DanielD said:


> Wow. You house them, protect them, doctor them, build more housing for their relatives and even feed them if they're short, and all you ask for is some honey rent money. What was she talking about?


Sounds like our government - well except the requiring rent. They really just want your vote.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

KC - You ROCK, in my humble opinion!

Vegans butcher plants, with NO apparent regard for THEIR feelings! 

I love green beans, potatoes, radishes, tomatoes, and on & on. 'Sorry all you various plants, it's a dog eat dog food world...


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Dad told me about a horse they had on the dry plains of Eastern Wyoming during the depression. They taught the horse not to eat. It took a lot of effort and time. Just when the horse learned not to eat, he died. Just like the last of the Shakers and Breatharians I guess.

KC, even "...a fool is right in his own eyes." Some people are quite easily led. This is a political season, I'm biting my tongue.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Beekeeper hating Vegans are the kind of people who even get beat up by sausage weilding Nazi's

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36416501


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Sounds like our government - well except the requiring rent. They really just want your vote.


Trust me... they take plenty of rent.


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

Kilocharlie 

While working in my fruit yard harvesting apples once I was asked why I pluck those but not collect them from the ground, since they feel pain if you take them from the tree.

Many vegan people here.
But they eat chocolate. Cocoa beans are harvested by children. So what about slavery?

To be vegan is a lifestyle not a conviction in my opinion. Many vegan people own cats. Did you ever see a cat how she plays with her prey before killing it?


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

You could invite the well-meaning vegan to your planned protest for drone rights, as the female workers of the hive mercilessly push them out, refuse them access to food, and leave them to die, and you are sick and tired of their cruelty towards drones.

As my husband remarked once during a nature documentary, when the lion stalked and was eating the zebra: Don't those lions know those zebras have rights?

It's tough to be confronted with the hypocrisy of the very species you are trying to protect.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Hypocrisy abounds in humans. This little bee story brought back memories from my childhood. My family built a service station in a small WY town. One summer in the mid 70s, when I was about 12, we were adding a second service bay to the building, and on this particular day, we were pouring the concrete for the floor. At the time we closed on Sundays, due to the gasoline shortage. This gave use some time for ourselves, and time to get other things done. Mom and Dad were manning the shovels, mixing the concrete. My brothers and Grandpa were spreading it on the pad. I was on the tractor with the stinger and barrel, moving it from the mixer to the pad. At one point this lady from out east stopped in. She took some photos of the poor country folk working so hard and then proceeded to lecture my father about working on the Sabbath. He was not one to tell her where to stick her religious beliefs. After several minutes of her going on about it, she then asked him if he wouldn't mind turning on the pumps and selling her some gasoline. Seems she wasn't bright enough to have filled up at the last town 40 miles from which direction she had come, and didn't have enough to get her to the next town 75 miles away.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

Great story, Gumpy. Our hypocrisy is probably an evolutionary adaptive trait that has helped us survive as a species. (If you're not able to get gas on Sunday, you're not going to get where you're going - exception worthy)


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Phoebee said:


> In West Virginia, when you buy several 25-lb sacks of sugar, people grin and give you a wink.
> 
> If you toss them into the back of the truck with 50 pounds of corn for the deer, they're pretty sure you're making 'shine.


the last time I bought several 25 lb bags of sugar, the cashier said wow that's a lot of sugar for one person and gave me a crap eating grin...... I assume they thought I was making shine..... I replied " yup i'm making my diabetic neighbor a cake" and the lady in line behind me absolutely lost it, and couldn't catch her breath from laughing.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Vegans butcher plants, with NO apparent regard for THEIR feelings! 

I'm a meatatarian. I think it's wrong to eat plants. Plants don't have a fair chance to escape. They have no legs. Animals at least have the chance to run and a chance to defend themselves. Plants are alive too and there is research to show they have feelings. How do we know they aren't MORE sensitive to pain than a baby seal...


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

This thread makes me want to sit in the corner and never move again. Only then I'd probably be squishing dust mites.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

cervus said:


> This was a very short-lived movement. Sadly, all the followers succumbed to starvation.


NO, they reached their goal of not needing food anymore.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

I alway love when someone tells me they don't believe in killing any living creature. I usually respond with, "Do they have mosquitoes where you live?"


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

DanielD said:


> NO, they reached their goal of not needing food anymore.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I should have known that this would bring 4 pages of fun. So many great stories and responses!

MB - I request permission to plagiarize your post onto a T-shirt as well. They'll take a minute reading it, and then I'll have to wear a catcher's gear underneath, plus the mask and helmet.

At work today, we were laughing about a previous employee who did no actual work, kept asking for pizza, and asked, "Did you know that you can make a rocket from a salami?", and he seemed to know a lot about a "euthanasia roller coaster". Yes, California has a lot of looney toons, and not necessarily the kind on the Saturday morning TV shows...

I'm going to print this thread and read it at my next stand-up comedy gig. You guys and gals all ROCK! Thanks for all the love and fun.


----------



## ForestHillHoney (May 13, 2016)

It is incredibly frustrating dealing with someone so indoctrinated with false information, they will blindly refute fact. Hypocrisy is everywhere, everyday; just watch the news. Some of my friends are against hunting, but will gladly buy hamburger patties and chicken breast at the local grocer. They must have one of those meat trees I've read about.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I work with a kid that eats nothing green. When asked about it he simply says "I don't eat the food my food eats".


----------



## okiefarmer (May 16, 2016)

ForestHillHoney said:


> It is incredibly frustrating dealing with someone so indoctrinated with false information, they will blindly refute fact. Hypocrisy is everywhere, everyday; just watch the news. Some of my friends are against hunting, but will gladly buy hamburger patties and chicken breast at the local grocer. They must have one of those meat trees I've read about.


No, they make it in the back.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Since reading the link on vegan attitutes regarding "enslavement" of honeybees, I've been puzzling over how they can justify eating anything at all. A passage in the link suggested that justifying the exploitation of honeybees would justify killing all lower life forms below bees, and apparently that's a sticky issue.

Just about anybody who has dug for a garden has managed to kill a few earthworms. Both I (a tenderhearted fellow who will rescue spiders out of the house) and my wife (a Master Gardener) will rescue earthworms and put them into the garden soil. Never mind that they're invasive species in North America, they're useful soil builders in the garden (tho' reportedly destructive in forests). My wife squashes every Japanese beetle she sees, but is tolerant of many insects. And we're both just totally enraptured with honeybees, of course, pampering and spoiling them, and buying them fancy things like Freeman Beetle Traps (oops, and in the process killing SHB, wax moth larvae, and varroa mites).

But ag equipment, especially plows, discs, harrows, etc, kill soil organisms wholesale. Pesticides are used. In fact, planting any crop changes the environment for our benefit, to the detriment of other organisms great and small, except maybe the deer who get fat off our crops. Then there are all the bugs splattered on the windshields of trucks delivering that food. Which means you pretty much can't take a bite without harming at least lower animals, unless maybe you're eating slime grown in hydroponics tanks. 

Evidently one must be somewhat circumspect to be a vegan, and look the other way a lot, excusing that you really did not kill the worms intentionally. 

http://letthemeatmeat.com/post/5661896920/why-bugs-annoy-vegans


----------



## larrypeterson (Aug 22, 2015)

If I may add a bit.
Last night I took a shower and realized that I may be killing thousands of micro organisms with soap and water. They are then flushed to the "septic tank coffin" where they are totally destroyed and recycled through field drains into a hay field. Oh my! I don't think my loving wife would appreciate me taking a "rain water shower" once in the spring and not quite so often the rest of the year. I am truly caught in a "switch". Maybe it is just impossible to please every one all the time.

Thank you for tolerating me, LP


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

Another tough issue would be living in a house that had any wood in it. Trees were once living things, and to be chopped down for planks for houses would be tough to reconcile.

It can become quite the quandary when one has an overactive conscience, and I lump myself in that group because I have chickens and can't bear to see one bite the dust, yet I don't have much problem buying chicken at the grocery store. 

I also have a hard time throwing away seedlings when it's time to thin them out. I usually stick them in dirt somewhere just in case they want to thrive.

P.S. And then there's the issue of ticks, which left unchecked spread Lyme Disease, and there's zika and other mosquito-born diseases. So where does an insect-protecting vegan draw the line.

And not to mention the wasps who carry off the cabbage worms in my garden. Insects preying on each other in the natural order, so one has to wonder.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

larrypeterson said:


> Thank you for tolerating me, LP


Namaste.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

larrypeterson said:


> Maybe it is just impossible to please every one all the time.
> 
> Thank you for tolerating me, LP


Well said. I tip my hat to you sir!


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Vegans, like most human beings, have ranked all living organisms by importance such as animals are much more important to them than plants. The truth is, plants are much more important than animals and humans which almost everyone believes are the most important, are probably the least important. If all the plants in the world were instantly destroyed, animals would soon follow. If all the animals were instantly destroyed, the plants would still continue on. Thus, plants are much more important than animals. Plus, the organically grown plants (the only kind worth eating) they are consuming are not vegan either. They are fed animal products such as manure and bone meal. I could come up with a sarcastic bumper sticker slogan like "Save the plants, kill a vegan" but that would be the opposite of what I really believe. I believe we should be the better people and show them why, through our actions.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

The scariest thing to me is that she is probably going to cast vote.


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

I was setup on a blind date one time. We went to eat and she said she was a vegan and had four cats within the first five minutes of meeting her. I put a $100 on the table and said I don't think this is gonna work. I left went immediately for steak and beer with friends. Once and only interaction with vegan. I figured leaving money to cover food we ordered rather than open my mouth was best way I could exit this situation.


----------



## Mr.Fred (Jun 26, 2014)

I wonder if vegans have ever seen a rice field harvested. There are so many frogs jumping away from the turbine during harvest that it looks like a water fall. They are slaughtering hundred of thousands of animals for a meal instead of one chicken. On top of that it takes twice as much space to produce the same amount of food if you are growing plants vs chickens or rabbits for example. This extra space takes away foraging and natural habitat from other wild life, bees included. 

I think you could make the argument that their lifestyle is much more destructive and bloody than meat eaters. I do not know, I am just musing.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

[Some] People get all kinds of silly ideas, that defy common sense and/or logic, and become so invested with the ideas that any dispute of them becomes (or is seen as) a personal attack that will destroy their lives and existence. It never ceases to amuse, how some people will latch on to an idea regardless of there being no evidence to support it, and cling to it in the face of all evidence against it, and refuse to exert one iota of effort of rational thought to determine for themselves the validity of it.

As amusing as it may be, it is also rather frightening, as such people align themselves into groups and movements in an attempts to enact legislation over the rest of us (sometimes successfully) despite the falsity of their beliefs.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

SiWolKe said:


> While working in my fruit yard harvesting apples once I was asked why I pluck those but not collect them from the ground, since they feel pain if you take them from the tree.


So called 'fruitarians' - only eat what felled from a tree on it's own. I met once a group and shocked them, confronting them, because they are eating the "babies of the plants". I said, those nuts and fruits are alive, they are the babies of the trees. Put them into the ground and a tree grows out of it. That proofs it, it is alive, a small baby tree that wants to live and grow towards the sun. Murdered by the baby killer fruit barbarians. Shame on you! 

:shhhh:


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Bernhard... :thumbsup: :lpf:

That type of person deserves nothing more than to be met with that type of response... a total joke.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

BernhardHeuvel said:


> So called 'fruitarians' - only eat what felled from a tree on it's own. I met once a group and shocked them, confronting them, because they are eating the "babies of the plants". I said, those nuts and fruits are alive, they are the babies of the trees. Put them into the ground and a tree grows out of it. That proofs it, it is alive, a small baby tree that wants to live and grow towards the sun. Murdered by the baby killer fruit barbarians. Shame on you!
> 
> :shhhh:


Uh, huh. You grow apples from seeds, do you? 

We do still grow some fruit trees from seeds, I guess, tho' most are grafted cuttings.

Perhaps a more chilling argument is to look at the technical definition of what fruits are. They're plant ovaries. 

"A fruit is the ripened ovary or ovaries—together with seeds—from one or more flowers. The fruits of a plant are responsible for dispersing the seeds that contain the embryo and protecting the seeds as well. In many species, the fruit incorporates some surrounding tissues, or is dispersed with some non-fruit tissues."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ovary_(botany)


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

if you meet a Treatment Free beekeeper who is Vegan and into cross fit, which one do they tell you about first? :lpf:


----------



## Zephyr (May 4, 2016)

Cali... modern hippy ground zero, some of these fools are just a joke heard 100 times an hour. Hopefully I'm not too placid to try that "are you listening?!" no, bit  Might spend 4 years in grad school just outside of Sacramento... for agriculture, the number one target for those devil spawn


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

Has anyone seen my dog?


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Harley Craig said:


> if you meet a Treatment Free beekeeper who is Vegan and into cross fit, which one do they tell you about first? :lpf:


LOL I'm gonna vote cross fit.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Harley Craig said:


> if you meet a Treatment Free beekeeper who is Vegan and into cross fit, which one do they tell you about first? :lpf:


I'm going to vote for which ever wisdom you most need to receive from them.


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

BadBeeKeeper said:


> [Some] People get all kinds of silly ideas, that defy common sense and/or logic, and become so invested with the ideas that any dispute of them becomes (or is seen as) a personal attack that will destroy their lives and existence. It never ceases to amuse, how some people will latch on to an idea regardless of there being no evidence to support it, and cling to it in the face of all evidence against it, and refuse to exert one iota of effort of rational thought to determine for themselves the validity of it.
> 
> As amusing as it may be, it is also rather frightening, as such people align themselves into groups and movements in an attempts to enact legislation over the rest of us (sometimes successfully) despite the falsity of their beliefs.


Sounds like you are talking about religion...


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Aroc said:


> Sounds like you are talking about religion...


Or politics


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

Aroc said:


> Sounds like you are talking about religion...


The religion of global warming?


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Aroc said:


> Sounds like you are talking about religion...


LOL, it could apply to any number of contentious subjects...even some in other threads on this site. I wrote that very carefully, so as not to single out any particular one.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Charlestonbee said:


> I was setup on a blind date one time. We went to eat and she said she was a vegan and had four cats within the first five minutes of meeting her. I put a $100 on the table and said I don't think this is gonna work. I left went immediately for steak and beer with friends. Once and only interaction with vegan. I figured leaving money to cover food we ordered rather than open my mouth was best way I could exit this situation.


Pretty mature way of handling it. Bravissimo! Good move.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Charlestonbee said:


> I was setup on a blind date one time. We went to eat and she said she was a vegan and had four cats within the first five minutes of meeting her.


...and she's probably still wondering why she's single...


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Charlestonbee said:


> I put a $100 on the table and said I don't think this is gonna work.


Think of all the trees enslaved in order to make that $100 bill though! :lpf:



Harley Craig said:


> if you meet a Treatment Free beekeeper who is Vegan and into cross fit, which one do they tell you about first? :lpf:


You can save yourself the time and trouble of talking to them and just look at the back of their Subaru.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL! 

Wait. You mean money DOES grow on trees???


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

NewbeeInNH said:


> LOL!
> 
> Wait. You mean money DOES grow on trees???


Well, to be fair, here in the US our money grows from a printing press and is worth roughly whatever it is printed on is worth.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

See, when you don't have any, that's one less thing you have to worry about.


----------



## gtwarren1966 (Jul 7, 2015)

Don't sweat it man, you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Well, to be fair, here in the US our money grows from a printing press and is worth roughly whatever it is printed on is worth.

I'll be happy to pay you twice what the paper and ink cost for all of yours...


----------



## jonsl (Jul 16, 2016)

jadebees said:


> There was a movement called, "Breatharians", that claimed one could reduce the need for food to nothing. I don't know how this was accomplished.
> 
> Eventually practitioners would subsist on air alone. I fear for the longevity of stubborn practitioners! 😱 Bizarre eating habits and theories are common.
> 
> No , I did not make this up, I'm very sure it will be somewhere on the web.


"Breatharianism is considered a lethal pseudoscience by scientists and medical professionals, and several adherents of these practices have died from starvation and dehydration."


----------

